# What are some ways I can determine the most reputable/ethical breeder?



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I think it’s actually pretty simple because these two components don’t lie: Genetic testing and highly titled dogs in confirmation and/or performance. It shows the breeders wanted to better the breed and are proving their lines out in the field. Sometimes breeders don’t have the capacity to title far in sports but instead you’ll see that the homes they place in, do title, and that’s good too.

There’s nothing wrong with parti’s the other site was probably being stuck up and parroting akc biases. There are some really lovely breeders of Parti’s, I think especially the performance and hunting focused breeders.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Before we go too far into this discussion, I'd like to remind everyone to stick to information they can confirm when discussing individual breeders. The moderators have had to deal with a few breeders recently who were (quite reasonably) upset about misinformation which then got back to their customers.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Based on the ads, I would go with the first breeder you have listed. 
1-the pic they chose to highlight is not an adorable pup, but a proven parent. 
2-they start grooming early. My puppy who was groomed including face shaving was a pleasure to work with on the grooming table. My puppy who was left to be a fuzzy face until I picked her up is a challenge, it’s harder for both of us than it needs to be! 
3-in the ads themselves, breeder 1 talks about finding the perfect sire and really talks about the breeding program and goals

There’s no best breeder picker tool because everybody is individual with different criteria for their breeder. Someone might be looking for someone who keeps natural tails and dewclaws, so breeder two might be perfect for them. 

The AKC says poodles have to be solid colored to show in confirmation. Some people seem to think the AKC is the only reputable club, so they believe only solid colored poodles are desirable.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

While parti-colored and other multi-colored Poodles (phantom, sable, brindle, etc.) are DQed in the AKC conformation ring, they can compete in any other AKC sport that Poodles are eligible for, and can compete in UKC conformation. The only color that is a DQ in UKC conformation is merle. Merle is a fairly recent introduction within the past few decades, basically obtained by crossbreeding to other (usually herding) breeds, but falsely registering the puppies as Poodles. 

Concerning the breeders you have linked, based on the info on their profiles, Skybreeze is definitely one I'd consider. Ashley Sauder (Two Acre Wood) would also be a possibility, depending on titles and health testing. The last one, Linda Miller, has stated on their profile that they don't do the recommended health testing, and also don't compete in AKC events (no mention of UKC titles, and no website either), so I'd be a lot less likely to consider them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome!

One thing I’d personally look for is how they place their puppies. Are they letting new owners choose a puppy based solely on appearance. Are they letting folks choose at 4 weeks or even sooner? All puppies are cute. And the puppy who runs up to everyone with an enthusiastic “_Pick me! Pick me!_” demeanor isn’t necessary the right fit for everyone. I want a breeder who matches the right puppy with the right home.

I also think it’s important they stand by their poodles for their entire lives, to ensure that none end up in shelters, rescue, or bad rehoming situations. This is generally stipulated in a contract.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Does AKC mean a quality dog

This link has a good and might help clarify what you are looking for in a breeder


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I used the guidance from the organization Versatility In Poodles (VIP). It includes recommended health screening and questions to ask breeders . . . which I actually used.






Home - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.


Versatility In Poodles, Inc.




vipoodle.org


----------



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

I haven’t looked at the breeders you chose but since it appears you are searching in the Midwest, I can recommend you research Jacknic kennel (MI, reputable breeder of titled & health tested partis), Autumn Hill in Wisconsin (brown and black), Spirit in MN (silver, black, and partis), and Celeto in St Charles, IL.


----------



## TuttoBene (Apr 23, 2021)

dinomahmutovic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to add a standard poodle to my family. I have been researching the breed and breeders for a month. I found a few breeders on the AKC marketplace, but I learned that the AKC marketplace can still show less than reputable breeders so I have been looking for various ways to narrow my search to the right one.
> 
> ...


Is it OK to recommend a breeder? We were very fortunate to add a Doe Valley Standard Poodle to our family. The temperaments are fantastic. There is extensive record health testing. Her poodles compete but puppies do not have their tails docked nor dew claws removed. They are groomed to perfection. I’d be happy to write a whole lot more. We do know that this breeder does not accept every application. She is diligent and has been extremely responsive with follow up questions we had. She breeds silvers, blues, blacks and whites. We have a blue boy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

When I was looking for a puppy, my first stop was Orthopedic Foundation For Animals. Look up the breeder's name. Check how many dogs they have listed as being screened. If the answer is zero, you're looking at a breeder who isn't screening for health issues. Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO Type in breeder name and hit search.

Are they showing their dogs in conformation? Sports? Conformation lets me know they know what a properly put together poodle looks like. Sports, therapy, or service dog work lets me know the breeder knows what a poodle can do mentally.


----------

